# Trying to go supercharged



## cfer2006gto (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a 2006 gto and I want to get supercharged. Im stock and want to know what I would all need to make this posible. Im talking about keeping up with a 
ZR1


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Alot of money.
A built motor
Full drivetrain
Suspension
Good driving

This is what your up against with a darn good driver


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Beating a ZR1 in a 1/4 means 3 things:

You need 10" wides w/ a mini tub.

Cut about 400lbs of weight.

Add cubes AND boost.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

3 words:

Not Gonna Happen


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Falco21 said:


> 3 words:
> 
> Not Gonna Happen


That's what I was thinking......


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

There's a reason why that car is 100k$ plus. I mean, yes there are cars out there that can romp on one, but ask those people how much money they put into the motor, drivetrain, etc. to get to that point. In all honesty, trying to keep up with that kind of caliber of a car is ridiculous. I understand setting a goal, but trying to beat a ZR1 Vette, that's a little too high. To tell you the honest truth though, if you want to get anywhere near it, I'm seeing at least over 20k$ in mods. And that's being nice.

And I'm telling you this from being in a ZR1. My uncle owns one, and trust me when I tell you this. It ain't gonna happen.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You guys are mean:lol:

Here I'll give you some hope. Hint, Hint I think Dan hit the nail on the head.


----------



## cfer2006gto (Jun 5, 2011)

ha well I have atleast 10k I can spend on it right now and can save up more. So what do I all need to put down some good numbers and not blow the engine? What supercharger would you recomend, exhaust, internal work and so on. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Belnick (Mar 24, 2011)

GM4life said:


> You guys are mean:lol:
> 
> Here I'll give you some hope. Hint, Hint I think Dan hit the nail on the head.
> 
> YouTube - ‪1st IRS GTO in the 8's [email protected] 1.407 60'‬‏


too bad it does not sound like a car anymore, i really dislike that uneven idle, sounds so wrong 

the zr-1 still sound like a car


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

That "uneven idle" is a sound that you should stay away from if your another car  

How could you not like the sound of a cammed v8!?!


----------



## Belnick (Mar 24, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> That "uneven idle" is a sound that you should stay away from if your another car
> 
> How could you not like the sound of a cammed v8!?!


it does not sound clean, it start to sound like you messed with it to much, like daily driven 1200hp supras and skylines(is that one really illigal in USA? heard rumers but it sound crazy).

ofc it not the same sound, but it is just out me off, i think a smooth idle sound the best, like a muscle car, uneven and it sounds like something built for 0-402meter and nothing else 
to me that is


----------

